# Can we all STOP advocating Criminal activity?



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.



This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.

We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> 
> This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.
> 
> We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


https://uberpeople.net/help/terms

"You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, *encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.*"


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> https://uberpeople.net/help/terms
> 
> "You agree to not use the Service to submit or link to any Content which is defamatory, abusive, hateful, threatening, spam or spam-like, likely to offend, contains adult or objectionable content, contains personal information of others, risks copyright infringement, *encourages unlawful activity, or otherwise violates any laws.*"


So should we report posters who suggest to take cash customers than?


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> So should we report posters who suggest to take cash customers than?


You can, but it's actually better to respond in thread so that more people can understand the consequences of unlawful behaviors.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> Correct !
> Take them for Free !
> Accept only $20.00 TIPS
> ...





SibeRescueBrian said:


> You can, but it's actually better to respond in thread so that more people can understand the consequences of unlawful behaviors.


Yes.
Unlawful behavior.
Like illegal ride share . . . . .

Now Valued at 70 Billion


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

Is it a big issue on this forum? I don't ever see anyone actually suggest that, the opposite in fact, people usually say not to do that. I don't think "advocating" is the right word.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Geno71 said:


> Is it a big issue on this forum? I don't ever see anyone actually suggest that, the opposite in fact, people usually say not to do that. I don't think "advocating" is the right word.


It's not a huge issue, but there are quite a few threads that describe incidents of taking street hails and/or negotiating cash rides. Most of the discussions overwhelmingly discourage doing this. Education, especially for new drivers, is a powerful tool, more so than preventing the conversation from happening at all.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Education.
Wouldnt you rather have the Raw egg ?
( think of it as a public service announcement)
[ this is Your Brain, over easy . . .]


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Is it actually illegal though? In Florida the state you claim in the new TNC laws that take effect Jul1

That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) (Manner of proving financial responsibility; for-hire passenger transportation vehicles)

It would seem by my reading that it is not an illegal activity in and of itself there are just additional insurance requirements that a person may or may not have especially if they carry commercial insurance already.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> 
> This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.
> 
> We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


It is not a misdemeanor in every jurisdiction. The punishment truly depends on your area. Also, keep in mind, not everybody who takes cash rides is doing it illegally. Some of us carry commercial insurance and the proper permits to do so.

But yea, nearly every thread I have seen discourages it and educating drivers is the best thing. Lots of drivers come to this site looking for information, but never set up an account and/or respond.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Is it actually illegal though? In Florida the state you claim in the new TNC laws that take effect Jul1
> 
> That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) (Manner of proving financial responsibility; for-hire passenger transportation vehicles)
> 
> It would seem by my reading that it is not an illegal activity in and of itself there are just additional insurance requirements that a person may or may not have especially if they carry commercial insurance already.


There IS a difference between illegal and unlawful.

http://thelawdictionary.org/unlawful/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Is it actually illegal though? In Florida the state you claim in the new TNC laws that take effect Jul1
> 
> That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) (Manner of proving financial responsibility; for-hire passenger transportation vehicles)
> 
> It would seem by my reading that it is not an illegal activity in and of itself there are just additional insurance requirements that a person may or may not have especially if they carry commercial insurance already.


Ahhhhhhh . . . .
A new Avenue opens . . .



Trebor said:


> It is not a misdemeanor in every jurisdiction. The punishment truly depends on your area. Also, keep in mind, not everybody who takes cash rides is doing it illegally. Some of us carry commercial insurance and the proper permits to do so.
> 
> But yea, nearly every thread I have seen discourages it and educating drivers is the best thing. Lots of drivers come to this site looking for information, but never set up an account and/or respond.


Just have to pay your " Protection" . . . i mean Tax Money.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Ahhhhhhh . . . .
> A new Avenue opens . . .
> 
> Just have to pay your " Protection" . . . i mean Tax Money.


Simple extortion from small businesses.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Coming soon !
UBER FRANCHISE !
For smaller cities.

( Mears may want to look into this Ground Floor Opportunity)



Trebor said:


> Simple extortion from small businesses.


The " Little Guy" cant afford enough Government.
What a shame.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Coming soon !
> UBER FRANCHISE !
> For smaller cities.
> 
> ...


Speaking of Mears, when I was at Disney, I noticed my uber drivers name was a company name. So this franchise opportunity is already here.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Taxi Medallions used to sell for $1 million ?
For a few million more, finance an Uber Franchise !


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps. This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere. We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


 Rather than suggest implementing a rule that is contradictory to basic free speech perhaps you should ask WHY drivers continue to bypass the app and do cash runs? Exploitation and low wages maybe have something to do with it? But hey, we have in-app tipping now so that'll solve everything. Lmao


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Rather than suggest implementing a rule that is contradictory to basic free speech perhaps you should ask WHY drivers continue to bypass the app and do cash runs? Exploitation and low wages maybe have something to do with it? But hey, we have in-app tipping now so that'll solve everything. Lmao


This strange occurance that Never existed before Uber . . .
1960's
STILL better rates than Uber . . .
Gas was 26 cents a gallon.
Pack of smokes 34 cents. . .


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

If Uber took proper care of drivers we wouldn't even need this discussion. Since Uber robs drivers by not paying them based on what passengers pay under the guise of "upfront fares" in addition to a host of other legitimate grievances you can expect people to resort to desperate measures. What we should focus our attention on is confronting Uber's pathetic attempts to corner drivers and treat them like low-wage Walmart employees.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> What we should focus our attention on is confronting Uber's pathetic attempts to corner drivers and treat them like low-wage Walmart employees.


So are we somehow better than a walmart employee?


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes.
> Unlawful behavior.
> Like illegal ride share . . . . .
> 
> Now Valued at 70 Billion


Yes. An industry that greatly encouraged doing rides illegally for years, now feels the threat of others doing the same.
Uber and Uber advocates now want adherence to local policy, now that they've bribed shit bag politicians to do their bidding.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.
> We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


Yes, we need a rule.
We need LOTS of rules to herd this unruly gang of crooked drivers out there.
Then we need a police force to ensure that these rules are followed.
But, they cost money ... so, for a small fee of two cents per mile we will hire an Uber police force. 
Plain clothes narcs that will keep the lawbreakers in line. 
It's for your own good.
Seig Heil.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Now I know what happened to that kid in 4th grade who would tell the teacher that so-and-so student was talking during the test.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Is it actually illegal though? In Florida the state you claim in the new TNC laws that take effect Jul1
> 
> That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) (Manner of proving financial responsibility; for-hire passenger transportation vehicles)
> 
> It would seem by my reading that it is not an illegal activity in and of itself there are just additional insurance requirements that a person may or may not have especially if they carry commercial insurance already.


The problem is that most don't have the required insurance. This is a way bigger deal than operating uber where it isn't legal!
The required insurance in Florida is about $400-500 per month. If they have commercial insurance they probobly do have it. But this isn't most people. Not by a wide margin!

_3. That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) and that failure to meet such coverage requirements subjects the TNC driver to penalties provided in s. *324.221*, up to and including a misdemeanor of the second degree._

324.032 is the insurance requirement (it appears as if you read this part)

the penalty for violating 324.032
_324.221
(2) Any person who violates any other provision of this chapter for which no penalty is otherwise provided is guilty of a misdemeanor of the second degree, punishable as provided in s. 775.082 or s. 775.083._

then you have to beam yourself to Florida 775.082 and 775.083
_(b) For a misdemeanor of the second degree, by a definite term of imprisonment not exceeding 60 days.
(e) $500, when the conviction is of a misdemeanor of the second degree or a noncriminal violation._

Up to 60 days in jail makes me think criminal activity.
This is something that you WILL NEVER be put at risk with working with uber.

However doing cash pickups this is EXACTLY what you are doing.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

Lydt and UBER both instructed drivers to ignore airport regulations in California for years...


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> So are we somehow better than a walmart employee?


Yes. Uber drivers constitute a wide range of people from recent immigrants to Americans with PHDs. Also don't forget we pay for our own car, gas, insurance, etc. We deserve better pay to offset expenses and produce a reasonable income.


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Yes. Uber drivers constitute a wide range of people from recent immigrants to Americans with PHDs. Also don't forget we pay for our own car, gas, insurance, etc. We deserve better pay to offset expenses and produce a reasonable income.


Walmart cashiers are the same. Recent immigrant and phd aren't written on our foreheads yet.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> You can, but it's actually better to respond in thread so that more people can understand the consequences of unlawful behaviors.


Yes like transporting unaccompanied minors.

Driving off when a elderly passenger does not move fast enough for you and you laugh about it driving off leaving them stand there.

Not helping a handicap person in the car and or there equipment.

Low rating passengers based on race or religion.

And I am sure many of you can add some more.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Seems like a solution looking for a problem. Not much of it on UP, which doesn't even let you say the g word. As in Romany.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Just because something is illegal in Florida doesn't mean its illegal everywhere in the world.


----------



## Telsa34 (May 7, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Just because something is illegal in Florida doesn't mean its illegal everywhere in the world.


Well my friend enlighten us, who said any thing was illegal in Florida.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

Can we also ban ******ed uber drivers too?


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Nah, I'm all for it!...

Now, if Uber decides to change its thieving ways, then I'll stop but until then, it's game on baby!


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Nah, I'm all for it!...
> 
> Now, if Uber decides to change its thieving ways, then I'll stop but until then, it's game on baby!


I thought u were in Atlanta


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> 
> This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.
> 
> We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


Criminal offense?


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

Or you go about your day knowing you're not part of the "problem"


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.


Curious that none of the replies mention that ignoring the directives of an employer are not nesessarily legal matters.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

The new florida law specifically makes it illegal for tnc drivers to take street hails. That is true.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Yes. Uber drivers constitute a wide range of people from recent immigrants to Americans with PHDs. Also don't forget we pay for our own car, gas, insurance, etc. We deserve better pay to offset expenses and produce a reasonable income.


We don't deserve better pay, or lower pay. We deserve the money we agree to accept to provide a service whatever that amount may be nothing more or less.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Some Los Angeles Uber drivers are probably the #1 offender of this. L.A. also has some fairly serious Stings that both Fine the driver $1,000 and impound their car for 30 Days.

There's some _Education_ for ya...


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Some Los Angeles Uber drivers are probably the #1 offender of this. L.A. also has some fairly serious Stings that both Fine the driver $1,000 and impound their car for 30 Days.
> 
> There's some _Education_ for ya...


Stings of what? Protecting the rich as usual? This is a sad and pathetic country.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OdiousRhetoric said:


> Stings of what? Protecting the rich as usual? This is a sad and pathetic country.


Yeah...Taxi Unions push P.D. to do these~


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Yeah...Taxi Unions push P.D. to do these~


Taxi unions claim to support the taxi drivers.

They only support themselves and taxi company owners who just had to move from Beverly Hills to Loma Linda.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> We don't deserve better pay, or lower pay. We deserve the money we agree to accept to provide a service whatever that amount may be nothing more or less.


That doesn't mean one shouldn't advocate for higher pay in the form of higher fares or method of calculation. Uber plays games like upfront fares to essentially increase fares without the driver seeing any benefit.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> That doesn't mean one shouldn't advocate for higher pay in the form of higher fares or method of calculation. Uber plays games like upfront fares to essentially increase fares without the driver seeing any benefit.


Sure, advocate away. I doubt it will do much good though unless we somehow get a closed shop union. Uber is not playing games in that regard what the passenger pays has no relation to what we as drivers are paid.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Mears Troll Number 4

For starters, I find your posts both educational and informative. A pleasure to read.

Drivers are going to do what they are going to do because "I won't get caught." In all probability, they are correct.

Whether it is the mods here, police, local authorities of a TNC, most drivers can get away with this stuff.

My question is, with less than a week to go, what are the plans as far as James River is concerned? As of this writing, 
I am not aware of them being any closer to joining FIGA then when this whole mess began.

Seems to me commercial insurance is the only way to go in Florida simply because it is the only guaranteed protection available.

Part time drivers and the Uber faithful are crying, "but it costs too much." But it is the truth about the transportation for hire industry. It ain't cheap, never has been, never will be.

If you have no family or assets and don't care about yourself of others, run with your basic insurance that is invalid anyway. Matter of fact, learn photshop and send Uber a phony insurance card. They don't care and neither do you.

Look at that. They finished cleaning under my rock. Time to crawl back.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.

What do you do?


----------



## OdiousRhetoric (May 28, 2017)

Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


You explain that you're not rich. A rich man has to have a portion of your labor or you may get into trouble.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


Tell them that I can not do that, but for $10 they can have a seat in my climate controlled vehicle and charge their phone using my cables while they order their next ride they can even wait in my vehicle until that ride arrives.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


Open the door for them.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Rex8976 said:


> Mears Troll Number 4
> 
> For starters, I find your posts both educational and informative. A pleasure to read.
> 
> ...


Point 1A
The most likely time they can get caught is getting nailed by a vehicle for hire or airport sting. The police could even do it as well. The protections for TNC drivers ONLY APPLY WHILE DOING APP BASED TRIPs.

POINT 1 B!
The other time that they will get caught is when a tradgedy strikes or a very minimum you get into an accident and the cops start asking questions.

"This is my uber driver" the customer says to a cop... I paid (or are going to pay cash)

And your ]*{^{]^%{%{ed royal

POINT 2!
If James river (or lyfts jnsurer) don't join Figa Florida can theoretically pull the plug by going as far as contacting the cell carriers (Verizon sprint etc) to block them for not complying with the state insurance rules. The state has the pull to make it happen.

If that's the way it goes can get the public rallied behind them and the state can say they arnt in compliance with the insurance rules.



Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


Me personally I open the door for my TAXICAB and let them in.

In an uber I tell them to find a cop to call a taxi for them.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> We don't deserve better pay, or lower pay. We deserve the money we agree to accept to provide a service whatever that amount may be nothing more or less.


People who don't tip are typically just cheap. The worst kind of people. They don't see the value in anything. They are typically void of any original ideas or personality.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Tell them that I can not do that, but for $10 they can have a seat in my climate controlled vehicle and charge their phone using my cables while they order their next ride they can even wait in my vehicle until that ride arrives.


Simply open your door and you're busted. All the cops care about is 'intention.' I know you're joking...just making it clear...don't even roll down windows if someone comes up on the street...drive away.


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

i think .64/mile and .12/minute is criminal.....


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


Easy, I offer them my charging cord so they can charge their phone and call for an Uber. Except, they probably didn't have a dead battery on their phone. They are probably actually government thugs looking to bust someone. So they'll probably turn down your offer to charge their phone to call an Uber.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

2 important points:

There is a HUGH difference between an illegal street hail and taking a friend/acquaintance who compensates you on a trip agreed to in advance without running the App, which I believe is quite legal and does not violate the TOS.
I want 10% of all the "ill-gotten-gains" to continue "looking the other way" and not "rat" you criminals out.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> People who don't tip are typically just cheap. The worst kind of people. They don't see the value in anything. They are typically void of any original ideas or personality.


I value things greatly, that is why I pay a premium for some things. But they have to be things that I actually value. I will pay A higher price for a TV that is 4K HDR, I will pay extra for a vehicle that has a lot of HP even though I won't use it all that much, I pay extra for a good cut of steak vs crap cut, I am even willing to pay extra for a UberBlack car for a special occasion.

I just refuse to pay more than what is asked for a good or service. I believe that what I am paying for includes many of the things that people around this board think are extra. Some people overestimate what their service is worth thinking that it is worth more than the price already being paid.



UberLaLa said:


> Simply open your door and you're busted. All the cops care about is 'intention.' I know you're joking...just making it clear...don't even roll down windows if someone comes up on the street...drive away.


I am not paranoid, I have no intention of taking a street hale. If someone wants to talk to me and I feel that it is safe to do so I will, there are many reasons why someone may be wanting to talk to me that have nothing to do with anything illegal. I have had nothing but good relations with police and they generally don't screw with you if you are not looking to do something illegal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I am not paranoid, I have no intention of taking a street hale. If someone wants to talk to me and I feel that it is safe to do so I will, there are many reasons why someone may be wanting to talk to me that have nothing to do with anything illegal. I have had nothing but good relations with police and they generally don't screw with you if you are not looking to do something illegal.


Talking is a bad thing, disreputable code enforcement officers have NAILED people for doing as little as giving a PRICE on taking them somewhere.. Just a price... nothing more than asking how much it would cost to go from here to X.

I know someone who got a ticket (not having a county taxi permit) at a gas station (in a county he wasn't permitted for) when someone asked him if he was on duty, then he jumped in the back seat, and got 1 ticket closer to his quota.

The _*ONLY*_ thing you can tell them is *you have to book a ride through the app*, don't quote prices, don't answer questions, don't tell them if your on duty. THAT'S IT!

These situations are sketchy as all let out but those list of questions is ALL that it takes to get a ticket.

As a taxi driver that's all people have asked me before jumping in my car.

If you never drove a taxi you probobly have no idea what i'm talking about.

The police won't catch you or do anything to you unless tragedy strikes already, that's a no brainier, the will probobly just assume that you are doing things the legit way.

The problems are when code enforcement (or whomever) catches you breaking the rules in the act.

The only time the police are likely to get involved is if there is an accident or someone filed a complaint when they go to sue uber's insurance and find out you had no coverage. This is how the situation is likely to unravel, not the police being Jerks about it.

So basically if you get caught picking up a street hail, or giving out your card for future pickups or whatever, uber provides no insurance coverage unless you are on a trip through the app (or got scammed by someone pretending to be someone else, the customer cancels after getting in ect.)

So this puts you in violation of whatever jurisdiction's law regarding the transportation of passengers without insurance falls under.

This is a serious violation anywhere and this isn't something you should be tempting fate with.

Sure... you probobly won't get into an accident.

But i wouldn't gamble my house, my retirement, the 50 stacks of cash i have vaccum packed in my gun safe, over betting that i won't have an accident.

At the rate your going you might as well paint your car bannana yellow, counterfeit a taxi permit and rip off a local cab companies logos and gamble and do street hails without any insurance at all and gamble on never getting caught, and never getting into an accident.

Because you will probobly make better money than you are ubering in a lot of places, 3X+ revene per mile with half the miles driven.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Talking is a bad thing, disreputable code enforcement officers have NAILED people for doing as little as giving a PRICE on taking them somewhere.. Just a price... nothing more than asking how much it would cost to go from here to X.
> 
> I know someone who got a ticket (not having a county taxi permit) at a gas station (in a county he wasn't permitted for) when someone asked him if he was on duty, then he jumped in the back seat, and got 1 ticket closer to his quota.
> 
> ...


I have no idea what you are going on about, I specifically said I have no intention of taking a street hale or doing anything else illegal.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> I have no idea what you are going on about, I specifically said I have no intention of taking a street hale or doing anything else illegal.


Sorry for the confusion, JUST this following portion was what was directed at you,

Long story short JUST TALKING TO SOMEONE can get you into trouble.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> [QUOTE="Uberfunitis,
> I am not paranoid, I have no intention of taking a street hale. If someone wants to talk to me and I feel that it is safe to do so I will, there are many reasons why someone may be wanting to talk to me that have nothing to do with anything illegal. I have had nothing but good relations with police and they generally don't screw with you if you are not looking to do something illegal.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Sorry for the confusion, JUST this following portion was what was directed at you,
> 
> Long story short JUST TALKING TO SOMEONE can get you into trouble.


Cool and thank you for the clarification.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Talking is a bad thing, disreputable code enforcement officers have NAILED people for doing as little as giving a PRICE on taking them somewhere.. Just a price... nothing more than asking how much it would cost to go from here to X.
> 
> I know someone who got a ticket (not having a county taxi permit) at a gas station (in a county he wasn't permitted for) when someone asked him if he was on duty, then he jumped in the back seat, and got 1 ticket closer to his quota.
> 
> ...


You are correct, good sir. Hey, you met the TwoFiddyMile ?


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> 
> Lol. Rofl. Pt barnum approves
> 
> ...


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Is it actually illegal though? In Florida the state you claim in the new TNC laws that take effect Jul1
> 
> That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) (Manner of proving financial responsibility; for-hire passenger transportation vehicles)
> 
> It would seem by my reading that it is not an illegal activity in and of itself there are just additional insurance requirements that a person may or may not have especially if they carry commercial insurance already.


I've got my own rideshare insurance, it was $100 for the year. I have a hard time believing working side jobs is either illegal or wrong...


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> 
> This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.
> 
> We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


But how else am I supposed to get my side hustle on?


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> L.A. also has some fairly serious Stings that both Fine the driver $1,000 and impound their car for 30 Days.
> 
> There's some _Education_ for ya...


Oh my. This is worth figuring out.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> There IS a difference between illegal and unlawful.
> 
> http://thelawdictionary.org/unlawful/


Did you just quote Uber's lawyer?



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> Up to 60 days in jail makes me think criminal activity.
> This is something that you WILL NEVER be put at risk with working with uber.


I don't believe that for a second. Not the 60 days thing, I believe that... it's the next sentence I don't believe.



Uberfunitis said:


> We deserve the money we agree to accept to provide a service


Until we sign a new agreement (under duress) that changes those terms.



Uberfunitis said:


> what the passenger pays has no relation to what we as drivers are paid.


Wait, what happened to Uber being a TNC that connects me to MY customers? All of the sudden they're no longer MY customers, but I'm still not an employee? 



Rex8976 said:


> Mears Troll Number 4
> 
> For starters, I find your posts both educational and informative. A pleasure to read.
> 
> ...


I have no response to this, I really just wanted to quote it because it was spot-on and hilarious.



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> The _*ONLY*_ thing you can tell them is *you have to book a ride through the app*


Well this just simply isn't true. I can very legally tell them to [email protected] off. 



Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> At the rate your going you might as well paint your car bannana yellow, counterfeit a taxi permit and rip off a local cab companies logos and gamble and do street hails without any insurance at all and gamble on never getting caught, and never getting into an accident.
> 
> Because you will probobly make better money than you are ubering in a lot of places, 3X+ revene per mile with half the miles driven.


I find it ironic that the OP circles around in his own thread about promoting illegal actions to post a sarcastically brilliant illegal idea. While hilarious, you've made it sound like such a good idea, I think I'm sold on it.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

What is needed here is a moderator that everyone respects to bring some needed order and decorum to this unruly thread, Someone with a reputation for

Consistency
Reliability
Fairness
Attention to detail

Willingness to admit a mistake
Always pays his debts
Keeps every promise ever made

Always Respectful of Others
Championing the poor, sick, and aged
Values cooperation rather than conflict among subordinates
never distracts, misleads or prevariegates to avoid responsibility
Never acts rashly, preferring extensive analysis and consultations before taking action.

Puts honor, duty, and country before personal interest.

and most important, an unquestioned reputation for Honesty
Someone like your hero and mine, the Best President Ever, Donald Trump.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

El Cemento said:


> I've got my own rideshare insurance, it was $100 for the year. I have a hard time believing working side jobs is either illegal or wrong...


Check with legal representation, in many cases ride share insurance is not full commercial insurance and only covers you during phase one of doing ride share, expecting the rideshare insurance company to pick up when actually on a trip. If you were to do an off book trip, and were to get into an accident it is very possible that you would have no insurance coverage at all, even if you have rideshare insurance.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Check with legal representation, in many cases ride share insurance is not full commercial insurance and only covers you during phase one of doing ride share, expecting the rideshare insurance company to pick up when actually on a trip. If you were to do an off book trip, and were to get into an accident it is very possible that you would have no insurance coverage at all, even if you have rideshare insurance.


Agree. Check. There is no "standard" rideshare insurance. Coverage varies from company to company and from state to state.

Uberfunitis, I'd be especially wary of insurers from "under your bed", which traditionally only cover damage/injury caused by monsters under your bed.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

More rules = less freedom


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> More rules = less freedom


Not entirely true.

We have a rule that says you can not just walk down the street and kill people for no reason, that is less freedom for you I guess but more net freedom for everyone as they can be less worried being out of their home.

There are many instances where having rules and restricting some freedoms makes people more free over all.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uberfunitis said:


> Not entirely true.
> 
> We have a rule that says you can not just walk down the street and kill people for no reason, that is less freedom for you I guess but more net freedom for everyone as they can be less worried being out of their home.
> 
> There are many instances where having rules and restricting some freedoms makes people more free over all.


You have me wrong.

I didn't say:

Any and all rules = less freedom


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Oh boy, philosophy! That can go on for weeks, months, years, 1000s of pages, and still reach no conclusions or agreements. What fun!

So, I'll take the plunge, too. 

total freedom = no rules = total anarchy = society as we know it is impossible.

To function, any society needed a minimum of rules. For example: no killing with certain very limited exceptions (war, self-defense, etc.)

For rules to be effective, they must be enforced = government

Before I go onto more controversial stuff, anybody want to argue with these basics?


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Maven said:


> Oh boy, philosophy! That can go on for weeks, months, years, 1000s of pages, and still reach no conclusions or agreements. What fun!
> 
> So, I'll take the plunge, too.
> 
> ...


Sure


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I hope that giving someone a ride for a few bucks is the worst thing I ever get caught doing. Believe this; I have done worse, much worse.
When I'm hungry, and the rent is over due and the lights are about to go off ... I will work for a living. If that's not ok with the gov't they can house me, feed me, clothe me and provide for my medical care in jail.
Till then, I work. 

It's a 'gateway gig'. Sure, ya start out with "Pssst. Hey buddy. Wanna ride?" Next thing ya know, yer selling heroine to our children.
Lock up those illegal ride-givers. Evil people.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> It's not a huge issue, but there are quite a few threads that describe incidents of taking street hails and/or negotiating cash rides. Most of the discussions overwhelmingly discourage doing this. Education, especially for new drivers, is a powerful tool, more so than preventing the conversation from happening at all.


I agree, "education" is a powerful tool, but the appropriate word here is "adhere." All the Uber drivers I know personally, are quite aware that grabbing flags downtown and driving around personal customers is a no no, but they choose to not "adhere" to company policy. It is simply too easy to get away with. Unless Uber hires "shoppers" (i.e. spies that monitor and report transgressive activity to the company) like retail stores do, the vast majority of rideshare drivers will continue to do the same things cab drivers are "allowed" to do.


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Do we want this forum to become a gagging forum like the one owned by narcissist high priest Zuckerberg ? 
Two consenting adults can always strike any monetary deal between them based on oral agreements as long as it is not against the constitution of the United States. The US constitution is the highest law in the country which overrides all local and international laws.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Ignorantia juris non excusat.


----------



## Seduciary (Jun 15, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> Do we want this forum to become a gagging forum like the one owned by narcissist high priest Zuckerberg ?
> Two consenting adults can always strike any monetary deal between them based on oral agreements as long as it is not against the constitution of the United States. The US constitution is the highest law in the country which overrides all local and international laws.


To bad the US constitution can't override the random 48 hr holds and deactivations, issued by the automated Uber systen, based on what some bar-hopping degenerate reported through the Uber app.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> Do we want this forum to become a gagging forum like the one owned by narcissist high priest Zuckerberg ?...


Too late! ... It already has 
"If they ever stop complaining... That's the time to _REALLY _worry." - Unknown Army Sergent


Seduciary said:


> To bad the US constitution can't override the random 48 hr holds and deactivations, issued by the automated Uber systen, based on what some bar-hopping degenerate reported through the Uber app.


What about innocent until proven guilty?
What about Uber is trying to be more "driver-friendly"?
How about cutting it in half, to 24-hours, or at least not deactivating at the busiest times?


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

Seduciary said:


> To bad the US constitution can't override the random 48 hr holds and deactivations, issued by the automated Uber systen, based on what some bar-hopping degenerate reported through the Uber app.


The only place that can provide a constitutional ruling is the US supreme court. Too bad that lawyers and plaintiffs settle for less instead of going all the way to the supreme court. They sadly prefer easy settlement money over justice for all.



Maven said:


> Too late! ... It already has
> "If they ever stop complaining... That's the time to _REALLY _worry." - Unknown Army Sergent
> 
> What about innocent until proven guilty?
> ...


How has UP become a gagging forum ? Are opinions censored here too ?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

rembrandt said:


> The only place that can provide a constitutional ruling is the US supreme court. Too bad that lawyers and plaintiffs settle for less instead of going all the way to the supreme court. They sadly prefer easy settlement money over justice for all.


The Judicial hierarchy is designed to prevent most cases from reaching the Supreme Court, which would then become overwhelmed. Fortunately, the Supreme Court has the power to reject submitted cases, which it does frequently, for a variety of reasons.


rembrandt said:


> How has UP become a gagging forum ? Are opinions censored here too ?


If you mean "suppressed" or "blocked" by "gagging" then UP.net is not a "gagging forum". Fortunately, opinions are not censored here, unless they violate the forum's published terms.

Of course, the reverse is also true. Forum members who strongly disagree with your opinion are equally free to express themselves too, unless they violate the forum's published terms.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Is it actually illegal though? In Florida the state you claim in the new TNC laws that take effect Jul1
> 
> That the provision of rides for compensation which are not prearranged rides subjects the driver to the coverage requirements imposed under s. 324.032(1) (Manner of proving financial responsibility; for-hire passenger transportation vehicles)
> 
> It would seem by my reading that it is not an illegal activity in and of itself there are just additional insurance requirements that a person may or may not have especially if they carry commercial insurance already.


Yes, it is *illegal* (a crime punishable by both fine and jail time) _in Florida_. I believe it has been illegal for some time, and they just strengthened the penalty in the new statute. But is clearly a criminal act in Florida.

As others have said, it may not be a crime in other jurisdictions.



Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


Plug her phone into my phone charger and have her order an Uber.


----------



## uberisti (Mar 17, 2016)

just out of curiosity.....
we drive our own private cars to drive for Uber and Lyft. Once we turn off our app, and someone we may or may not know asks us for a ride and offers us for example, $20 in gas money to take them home, is that illegal? if so, I have been committing a crime since I was 16. Can Uber and Lyft dictate who you can and cant transport in your private vehicle when you are not logged into the app?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

It is also illegal to cheat on your taxes.
Make a U-turn in some spots.
Not come to a full and complete stop at a stop sign.
Smoke a joint.
Spank your child.
Water your lawn from 12pm till 6pm.
Hunt buffalo from a moving train. 

These are all things that I have done. Well, I haven't hunted buffalo from a moving train ... But I shot a doe for camp meat once - that's poaching. 
I have, and sometimes do still carry a concealed weapon without a license.

I break laws all the time. I figure if it's worth the risk - I will do it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

uberisti said:


> just out of curiosity.....
> we drive our own private cars to drive for Uber and Lyft. Once we turn off our app, and someone we may or may not know asks us for a ride and offers us for example, $20 in gas money to take them home, is that illegal? if so, I have been committing a crime since I was 16. Can Uber and Lyft dictate who you can and cant transport in your private vehicle when you are not logged into the app?


Uber and Lyft can not but your insurance company can drop you for violating their policy terms. Additionally, each locality has specific requirements if you run a business they very much can fine you for running an unlicensed business.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> Yes. Uber drivers constitute a wide range of people from recent immigrants to Americans with PHDs. Also don't forget we pay for our own car, gas, insurance, etc. We deserve better pay to offset expenses and produce a reasonable income.


All those expenses you claim, are normal expenses anyone who owns a private car would have. Uber provides your insurance. You have to carry insurance no matter what.

Uber drivers constantly brag of how cheap they are compared to cabs. Suck it up and live with it.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Uberfunitis said:


> Uber and Lyft can not but your insurance company can drop you for violating their policy terms. Additionally, each locality has specific requirements if you run a business they very much can fine you for running an unlicensed business.


I was in my atty office the other day on a different matter, and I asked him a question along these lines. He has a lot of experience with insurance companies. He used to represent them - now he fights them.
He told me that if you have an accident while doing this the insurance company MAY drop you AFTER they cover you. The thing to do, he said, is if you have an accident and if the insurance company finds out you were accepting money for it, to drop THEM before they drop YOU and just go get another policy. (Theory being that its best to quit if you know you're going to be fired).
They will, however cover you. And if for some reason they don't, "you come see me right away, we can fix that, and they will end up paying my fees, and any damages for delay in paying up. "

As to the business license ... I dunno about where you drive, but where I am, my community is having a lot of trouble keeping cops on the road, rapists and murders in jail, fire houses open, hospital beds available ... they really are not spending a lot of energy chasing people who are trying to work and take care of themselves. My community has not gone communist/socialist yet.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> All those expenses you claim, are normal expenses anyone who owns a private car would have. Uber provides your insurance. You have to carry insurance no matter what.


The expenses mentioned need to be included in determining profitability per mile or per hour. There are significant problems with Uber's insurance, explained in other threads on this forum. 


phillipzx3 said:


> Uber drivers constantly brag of how cheap they are compared to cabs. Suck it up and live with it.


You're missing the point entirely, how cheap Uber is when it comes to paying their drivers a "living wage".


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

tell me what i should do when the customer ordered pool cant change the destination . ordered pool but 4 pax. you cant simply cancel and have them reorder it goes to another driver ,no more to the closest one. even support couldnt tell me what to do after i told them i cant have them reorder it. and please dont tell me do the ride and uber will fix it. because twice i did just that and got screwed by rohit and the gang. emails for two days till finally i got susan that resolved it saying we wont see eye to eye on this matter.


(this also happened at the airport twice and we all know that ping goes to the next guy in the queue. ,i would have to drive back in the lot ,just to be available for the next ping if by some miracle i was still on top )


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Maven said:


> The expenses mentioned need to be included in determining profitability per mile or per hour. There are significant problems with Uber's insurance, explained in other threads on this forum.
> 
> You're missing the point entirely, how cheap Uber is when it comes to paying their drivers a "living wage".


I'm still out earning uber drivers in a taxi...

Think about them apples.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> tell me what i should do when the customer ordered pool cant change the destination . ordered pool but 4 pax. you cant simply cancel and have them reorder it goes to another driver ,no more to the closest one. even support couldnt tell me what to do after i told them i cant have them reorder it. and please dont tell me do the ride and uber will fix it. because twice i did just that and got screwed by rohit and the gang. emails for to days till finally i got susan that resolved it saying we wont see eye to eye on this matter. (this also happened at the airport twice and we all know that ping goes to the next guy in the queue. ,i would have to drive back in the lot ,just to be available for the next ping if by some miracle i was still on top )


You made several mistakes:

Never do pool.
If you must do pool then "stop accepting requests" after you accept the first, effectively changing the pool to UberX
Let the PAX reorder. Why transport a PAX who does not even know how to correctly enter a destination?
If you do not get paid then it it not your problem to (1) teach a PAX to use the App (2) fix even one of Uber's many problems.
Do not waste your precious time with several rounds of emails if you are not getting paid (unless that's how you get your thrills).
If more than the max of 2 appear at a pool pickup then cancel (too many passengers) immediately and drive away. And insist on getting paid for wasting your time driving to a pickup with too many people.

Ask yourself, "How much of this can be avoided in the future if I never again do pool?"


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Maven said:


> You made several mistakes:
> 
> Never do pool.
> If you must do pool then "stop accepting requests" after you accept the first, effectively changing the pool to UberX
> ...


lol, im no noob, i never pick up a 2nd pool, and only do pool it if its my advantage to do so. filter/airport long rides ,or need a few quickies if i happen to be near the quest numbers. my point is i keep square and in these events i have to take a" cash ride" or lose the ride or my place in the queue


----------



## roadman (Nov 14, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> OK, for seriously, we need a forum rule that we can't advocate doing cash runs or bypassing the uber/lyft apps.
> 
> This is a criminal offense (second degree misdemeanor) and a VERY inadvisable thing to do virtually anywhere.
> 
> We need a rule that we can't advocate this activity before someone does something stupid.


I don't do cash runs. I give free rides to my friends. During the trip they may offer to pay me for consultation services.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

Emp9 said:


> lol, im no noob, i never pick up a 2nd pool, and only do pool it if its my advantage to do so. filter/airport long rides ,or need a few quickies if i happen to be near the quest numbers. my point is i keep square and in these events i have to take a" cash ride" or lose the ride or my place in the queue


Then here's a question that you should have already answered for yourself, because no one else can. Is the "completion bonus" that you receive worth the extra time and aggravation that you put in? And the related question, "How often do you fail to meet the requirements after putting in the effort?"


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Maven said:


> Then here's a question that you have to answer for yourself, because no one else can. Is the "completion bonus" that you receive worth the extra time and aggravation that you put in? And the related question, "How often do you fail to meet the requirements after putting in the effort?"


here is what i do , i never go for the bonus quest, if it happens i am near the numbers then i take the effort to get a few more crappy rides and get the $55-$85 bucks on the baby quest. i only do 15 rides or so a week.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Spotscat said:


> It's late night and you've just dropped some riders off at one of the downtown watering holes, when a nicely dressed couple comes up to you and asks if you are an Uber driver. When you reply in the affirmative, the woman says that they were downtown for a party after a wedding they went to, that her phone has died, and they need a ride out to the Holiday Inn (about 5 miles). She offers you $20 cash if you take them to their hotel.
> 
> What do you do?


What if you go with the prostitute approach and tell them the ride is free, and give them an envelope for a gift lol



UberBastid said:


> It is also illegal to cheat on your taxes.
> Make a U-turn in some spots.
> Not come to a full and complete stop at a stop sign.
> Smoke a joint.
> ...


So is your 1% tattoo on your left or right shoulder? Mr. outlaw lol


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

phillipzx3 said:


> All those expenses you claim, are normal expenses anyone who owns a private car would have. Uber provides your insurance. You have to carry insurance no matter what.
> 
> Uber drivers constantly brag of how cheap they are compared to cabs. Suck it up and live with it.


I don't mean to sound rude but you clearly lack basic logic. Driving for Uber means putting a lot of miles on your car which requires more service and also a lot of gas. You just made it seem like no additional expenses are incurred. I was putting an average of 10k miles on my car a year. Driving Uber part time I did 10k in under 6 months. How is that "normal expenses"?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Maven said:


> Never do pool.
> 
> 
> Ask yourself, "How much of this can be avoided in the future if I never again do pool?"


For those of you who have trouble reading, or ADD issues and can't concentrate on a long post ... let me break it down for you ... read number 1, and number 3 above. Commit it to memory. If you need to, print it on a 3x5 card and put it in your sun visor. Seriously. It's all you need to know about Pool.

Solved.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I don't mean to sound rude but you clearly lack basic logic. Driving for Uber means putting a lot of miles on your car which requires more service and also a lot of gas. You just made it seem like no additional expenses are incurred. I was putting an average of 10k miles on my car a year. Driving Uber part time I did 10k in under 6 months. How is that "normal expenses"?


When I owned my own taxi I burned it out in under 4 years... from show room sparkly to.... scrap yard sale

Is that normal to put 230,000 miles on a car in less than 4 years?

Normally it's closer to 10-12,000 miles a year. What i drove was a little closer to a taxi.. OH WAIT IT WAS A TAXI....

The ONLY difference between the wear and tear on an uberX car and on a taxi is that the Taxi had a decal wrap that cost me a whole $500 including a custom design and $1,000 for a meter. Or a whopping... .006 per mile. (6/10ths of a cent per mile)

And i still have the meter,


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

uberisti said:


> just out of curiosity.....
> we drive our own private cars to drive for Uber and Lyft. Once we turn off our app, and someone we may or may not know asks us for a ride and offers us for example, $20 in gas money to take them home, is that illegal? if so, I have been committing a crime since I was 16.


Probably is illegal.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Probably is illegal.


EVERYTHING is illegal. Not kidding.

So, when I was in high school, and we'd pool our money for a couple of gallons of gas to 'drag the main' that was illegal? Nope, because back then this was still a free country.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The taxi companies will always be bitter.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Trebor said:


> Speaking of Mears, when I was at Disney, I noticed my uber drivers name was a company name. So this franchise opportunity is already here.


You can change your name in the app. I change mine every couple months just for kicks.


----------



## Fuber in their faces (Feb 19, 2017)

Only criminal activity I advocate is smokage of the reeferseriously tho....we are kind of advocating thievery by doing Uber's bidding.


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> You can change your name in the app. I change mine every couple months just for kicks.


As a passenger, not a driver. I went back and forth trying to get my display name as a driver changed. They wouldn't budge. Again, another example of Uber treating us as employees and not independent contractors.


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> As a passenger, not a driver. I went back and forth trying to get my display name as a driver changed. They wouldn't budge. Again, another example of Uber treating us as employees and not independent contractors.


You might have more success if you don't try to use the name, "Young Travis Kalanick" 
More serious alternatives are (1) visiting a greenlight (2) opening 2nd account


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

WaveRunner1 said:


> As a passenger, not a driver. I went back and forth trying to get my display name as a driver changed. They wouldn't budge. Again, another example of Uber treating us as employees and not independent contractors.


I'm not following you. They won't change your *customer* name, so they're treating you as an _employee_????


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

JimKE said:


> I'm not following you. They won't change your *customer* name, so they're treating you as an _employee_????


I said as a driver in my initial post. My first sentence was a response to what I quoted.



Maven said:


> You might have more success if you don't try to use the name, "Young Travis Kalanick"
> More serious alternatives are (1) visiting a greenlight (2) opening 2nd account


I never thought about visiting a Green Light location. What goes on there? Can I send my love letter to Travis through their servers?


----------



## Maven (Feb 9, 2017)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I never thought about visiting a Green Light location. What goes on there? Can I send my love letter to Travis through their servers?


You absolutely can right after they cover you in green day-glow spray paint, shine a green-light into your eyes until you go blind, join the circle of chanting supplicants on their knees, and swear fealty to the gods of Uber.  Or you can skip that part and instead talk in-person to a real live human support representative.


----------



## Nomad (Jul 30, 2015)

WaveRunner1 said:


> I never thought about visiting a Green Light location. What goes on there?


I've been to two different ones. They're always in the corner of a dealership or Starbucks or Sprint store. First one was a former driver that interrupted my explanation and said, "How much do we owe you?" Then he immediately deposited the amount I said into my account. It was wonderful.

The second (this is probably the more likely scenario) and most recent had a line of people complaining about all the things you hear about in this forum. That poor lady was supposed to be off an hour earlier but they misprinted the open hours online, so she stayed the extra hour but then had to leave to get her kids from daycare. So a lot of people's issues weren't resolved (including mine).

Summation: it's better than email... but get there early


----------



## WaveRunner1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Nomad said:


> but they misprinted the open hours online


Classic Uber. Nothing is ever done right.


----------

